# Removal of covers over LED strips



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

2008 Cheyenne and some of the LED's are failing in the strip lights. 

They are multi LED units in blocks of three LED's and it's the odd block that is failing. They flash which is REALLY annoying, be better if they just didn't light up.

Does anyone know how the diffusers fitted over the LED strips are removed? Try as I might I simply cannot figure it out.

At this rate I will be disconnecting them and fitting new self adhesive strips, as per this months MMM. But thought I would ask the question first.

Andy


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Put the blade of a flat bladed screwdriver under the edge of the diffuser near one end and gently twist it. It should pop free and once a small length is released the rest will follow. Good luck.
Bazza


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> 2008 Cheyenne and some of the LED's are failing in the strip lights.
> 
> They are multi LED units in blocks of three LED's and it's the odd block that is failing. They flash which is REALLY annoying, be better if they just didn't light up.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

It's quite a simple job really - to save me writing it all out again, please see this thread - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1577521.html#1577521

Have fun.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Andy,

I replaced mine about 4 months ago, using led strips and connectors from LEDbulbs4u at one of the shows. I removed the old units and then used lengths of electrical trunking of a similar size to mount the strips onto. The trunking is self adhesive so a doddle to fit.

In places where the 500mm or 1m light unit was a bit short you can put in a longer strip if you wish. Very pleased with the result.

JohnW


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys !!!

Looks like I will be going down the total replacement route. My reasoning being

If one "block" is failing the rest wont be far behind

The like for like replacement will be stoooopid money 

I like tinkering

I am going to the show at the NEC next month and someone there will be happy to take my money in exchange for a few lengths of nice new LED's I am sure!!

SORTED !!!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy,

I forgot to say that you might like to replace the outside fluorescent light with an led panel. Mine had packed in and I asked the advice of the guys on the stand. He sold me a 9 bulb panel which just wires up to the supply in the light.

The original led strips made by Labcraft are pretty poor quality and obscene amounts of money to replace. Oh and guess who makes the not very long lasting outside fluorescent? You got it... Labcraft!

JohnW


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Thanks guys !!!
> 
> Looks like I will be going down the total replacement route. My reasoning being
> 
> ...


I posted recently about using self adhesive strip light LED's that can be cut to any size. I used these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12v-LED-S...S-5M-UK-/320681128958?clk_rvr_id=570924889733

I also bought a few connectors so I could use as many short lengths as I needed. They may fit straight onto your existing connectors. Much cheaper option than original equipment.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Whizzo 

Thanks for the info, external light already replaced by bright LED unit by previous owner about 2 weeks before he traded it in:lol: 

No way am I going to pay for replacement Labcraft [email protected]@p at the prices they charge!!

Looks like a trawl around the NEC show next month for suitable self adhesive strips is in order (plus a set of mirror guards and any other "shiny stuff" I simply cannot live without.


----------

